# Smooth It layers for streets and roads



## aropper (Sep 21, 2012)

I had good luck making roads with Smooth It and now have tried to build up the adjacent street and curbs. I used two layers of paving tape to bound the site but the plaster settled and is not thick enough for the sidewalk and block to be elevated above the road. I have two quesiotns--1) can I pour another layer of Smooth It?--this one has dried for a week, and 2) It is not obvious to me how to handle the space left by the tape between the road and sidewalk. I experimented with putting two layers of tape on the road itself so the sidewalk abuts the edge of the road but that was a mess.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I also used the Smooth it and tape for my roads and sidewalks. I made the sidewalks by putting two layers of tape on the open sides and one layer along the road edge where the two meet. I also mixed it a little bit thicker, not so runny, but not to stiff and it worked pretty good. The sidewalk on the left of the picture is made that way, the right side are part of the buildings.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Have you guys tried quick set drywall compound? Ive used smooth it too, but i just started getting into the drywall compound and i feel its the same thing, with less bubbles, and its a bunch cheaper for the amount that you get in a bag...


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes it works pretty good I've heard, I just had already gotten the Smooth it and haven't tried it.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I like that picture, Great work.


----------

